# New GoPro 4s released today



## wa-loaf (Sep 29, 2014)

The Base Hero seems like a really good deal at $129

http://shop.gopro.com/cameras?gclid=CI244NKLh8ECFSdk7Aod90MAxw


----------



## Nick (Sep 29, 2014)

I really, really want the 4k Hero however I don't have a 4k TV yet or computer monitor so I"m jumping the gun.


----------



## ss20 (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol.  I paid $200 for my HERO 2 which can take 11mp photos, yet the $200 version of this year's lineup only goes up to 5mp.

I do like that it has a wireless remote.  That's the only PITA part about a gopro if you don't have that feature.

The 129$ model is a steal.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 29, 2014)

I have no need for 4k. But the price is low enough on the entry level that I might be tempted to get some for the kids to play around with. Maybe as Christmas presents.


----------



## Tin (Sep 29, 2014)

GoPro...showing secret stashes to the world on Youtube since 2004. These things have led me to some amazing areas.


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2014)

Tin said:


> GoPro...showing secret stashes to the world on Youtube since 2004. These things have led me to some amazing areas.



That is a good one!  And a good point - don't tell HS!  He will want to unplug Youtube!


----------



## ss20 (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow.  6 posts down in a GoPro thread and no one's b!tched about how pov's suck.  I'm impressed. 

Well done AlpineZone.  Well done.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 29, 2014)

Nick said:


> I really, really want the 4k Hero however I don't have a 4k TV yet or computer monitor so I"m jumping the gun.



We need more of this in 4k, really:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 29, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> We need more of this in 4k, really:



If I get my kids gopros I'll post up tons of little kid POV at Wachusett!


----------



## Tin (Sep 29, 2014)

That man is lucky to have knee ligaments left. Some serious twist there.


Hey HS, how about more videos like this?


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 29, 2014)

Just in time for videos of Satan's Stairway!


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 29, 2014)

Tin said:


> That man is lucky to have knee ligaments left. Some serious twist there.
> 
> 
> Hey HS, how about more videos like this?



I can hardly wait....:blink:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 29, 2014)

Shaky cam stash videos.....love it


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Just in time for videos of Satan's Stairway!



There can't be any video.....no one makes it down alive. The best we can hope for is a salvaged GoPro after the snow melts


----------



## fbrissette (Sep 29, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Shaky cam stash videos.....love it



No electronic image stabilisation.  FAIL !!!

This is the most useful thing for a POV cam.  Not 4k at 30p, not a LCD viewfinder.   Unless they were unable to properly implement it, it makes no sense that they overlooked a feature that has been standard for a couple of years on other POVs.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 29, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Wow.  6 posts down in a GoPro thread and no one's b!tched about how pov's suck.  I'm impressed.
> 
> Well done AlpineZone.  Well done.



GoPro POV's mostly suck.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 29, 2014)

I have the original gopro, and I have wanted to punt it across the mountain for randomly corrupting my sd card, or losing my settings.

4k at 15fps is pretty much useless, I do not even see the point of having that in the 3+ except for still pics

I need to look I to an imagine stabilization camera. The 3 and 3+ should be more than enough gopro for most users, the sale of the 4 should make more 3+'s and other POV cameras show up on eBay for a good bargain.


----------



## woofydoggie (Sep 29, 2014)

Im Dancing for joy! Finally the go pro clones don't look as good as a deal, but the entry level could have better stats, but can't beat the price!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 29, 2014)

No interest.


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> We need more of this in 4k, really:



There was a tele-tubby shadowing that guy and pushed off the edge!  Ouch! 


.......


----------



## Puck it (Sep 30, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> I can hardly wait....:blink:


Isn't that you with the yellow ribbon on your pole at the beginning.  Very gaperific.


Pretty easy to follow that video to get to the Light.  GN to Escapade past High Traverse & Home Run and then look for the tracks heading in the woods.  You will find the Light!!!


----------



## Edd (Sep 30, 2014)

Tin said:


> That man is lucky to have knee ligaments left. Some serious twist there.
> 
> 
> Hey HS, how about more videos like this?



Gawd, I could crap better video. Why even put that garbage online?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 30, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Isn't that you with the yellow ribbon on your pole at the beginning.  Very gaperific.
> 
> 
> Pretty easy to follow that video to get to the Light.  GN to Escapade past High Traverse & Home Run and then look for the tracks heading in the woods.  You will find the Light!!!



Oh snap


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 30, 2014)

New model of Sony's Action Cam HDR-AZ1V, $250:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8phaxdS6E8

Their current top end $298 model HDR-100V had better picture quality than the Hero 3+ black.........


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 30, 2014)

The timing is good, I'm suddenly in the market for a new one....


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> The timing is good, I'm suddenly in the market for a new one....



Did you run it through a wood chipper?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> The timing is good, I'm suddenly in the market for a new one....



Go-Pro 4: 60% more cliff resistant!


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 30, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Did you run it through a wood chipper?



Close.  This....


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Close.  This....



Ha, I was going to go with lawnmower, but wood chipper was more fun.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 30, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Close.  This....



I hope you got a sweet POV from it


----------



## fbrissette (Sep 30, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> New model of Sony's Action Cam HDR-AZ1V, $250:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8phaxdS6E8
> 
> Their current top end $298 model HDR-100V had better picture quality than the Hero 3+ black.........



It has outstanding stereo audio, image stabilisation, GPS and 50 Mb/sec video quality.   This is a much much better POV than the gopro.

Gopro still has it best on the mounts, but the Sony has a standard tripod mount that opens the door to a lot of options.


----------



## Edd (Sep 30, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> It has outstanding stereo audio, image stabilisation, GPS and 50 Mb/sec video quality.   This is a much much better POV than the gopro.
> 
> Gopro still has it best on the mounts, but the Sony has a standard tripod mount that opens the door to a lot of options.



Sony still kills it on some products. I just bought a sound stand for the TV in our small living room. Using it for our music needs also. It sounds beautiful, considering what it is. 



I wish they'd lead the way on new product lines more.


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 30, 2014)

Sony is still a dominant force in consumer and pro electronics - even though they are slow to embrace new product areas, once they do they are usually excellent.  They've probably forgotten more about video than gopro will ever know.

https://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/cat-broadcastcameras/cat-cinealta/
https://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/show-highend/


----------



## fbrissette (Sep 30, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Sony is still a dominant force in consumer and pro electronics - even though they are slow to embrace new product areas, once they do they are usually excellent.  They've probably forgotten more about video than gopro will ever know.
> 
> https://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/cat-broadcastcameras/cat-cinealta/



Sony supplies the sensor for the gopro (at least until the gopro 3).


----------



## Highway Star (Sep 30, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> Sony supplies the sensor for the gopro (at least until the gopro 3).



Not suprising.  Gopro is basicly a marketing company.


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 30, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Not suprising.  Gopro is basicly a marketing company.



And a pretty good one at that


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 30, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> And a pretty good one at that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



They are damn good. It was also a company that happened to be in the right place at the right time


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 30, 2014)

Action cams sure have come a long way. 7 years ago I couldn't find one to save my life, half of the companies that sold them were based in the UK http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/17300-Helmet-Cam


----------



## bvibert (Oct 2, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> If I get my kids gopros I'll post up tons of little kid POV at Wachusett!



Bring it!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 2, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> If I get my kids gopros I'll post up tons of little kid POV at Wachusett!



Having both kids GoPro'd up worked out wonders for my wife and I a couple seasons ago!  The kids took off "by themselves" down a trail in the pod the family was skiing at the time with just 1 common lift that the trails fed back into.  My wife and I were on an adjacent trail. My wife and I got to the bottom, and started waiting (longer than we expected for the kids).  After a couple of minutes, I started hiking up a bit, and I then I see them coming down, the older one (9 at the time) in the lead, with the younger oone (7 at the time) crying and following.  The younger one had fallen in the trees, and lost his ski and couldn't find it in the powder (we were at Deer Valley that day) and started freaking out about not being able to find it. The older one, after the younger one fell, asked him if he was alright, and then took off a bit down the trail, leaving the younger one to fend for himself and try and find his ski.  After the fact, the older one denied NOT helping the younger one.  As my wife and I then said to both of them later that evening when we were back at the condo talking about what happened, "let's look at the GoPro footage to see who is telling the truth!"  We had a dual POV view from each kid of the incident, and after looking at the video, the older kid had some apologizing to do!   Indisputable parental evidence the GoPro dual kid situation provided! :lol:


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 3, 2014)

Some disappointing numbers came up about the 4k 30fps. Apparently the bit rate  is limited to 50Mps.   What this means is that they are sacrifying image quality by 50% to get more pixels in when compared to their current best setting at 60p HD.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 13, 2014)

Bump for brain damage.

I'm going go with the sony HDR-AZ1 on a custom made goggle mount, should be extremely tiny.

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/10/11/hands-on-with-the-new-sony-action-cam-mini-its-all-in-the-wrist/


----------



## Madroch (Oct 13, 2014)

what are standard mounting options on the Sony


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Highway Star said:


> Bump for brain damage.
> 
> I'm going go with the sony HDR-AZ1 on a custom made goggle mount, should be extremely tiny.
> 
> http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/10/11/hands-on-with-the-new-sony-action-cam-mini-its-all-in-the-wrist/



Sweet.  So you can post a vid showing us how amazing you are, rather than just telling everyone.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 13, 2014)

Pretty good article albeit somewhat old (at least in the tech realm)

The JVC Adixxion seems like a pretty good value overall, and the Garmin seems like it will have a lot of potential once they work out the glitches and improve the fps

http://gizmodo.com/the-best-action-camera-spring-2014-edition-1547049331


----------

